# Jerry Howell - passed away August 29



## David Morrow (Aug 30, 2009)

I just went to Jerry Howell's web site and found this :
http://www.jerry-howell.com/index.html#a1

_*We regret to inform you that Jerry passed away unexpectedly on Sat. Aug. 29, 2009.
It is the wish of the family to continue Jerry's work and we ask for your patience as we mourn, then reorganize operations. All current and future orders will be filled, but may be delayed for several weeks. Thank you for your patience and understanding. Condolences may be sent to the family through www.zecharbailey.com.*_


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow  He certainly will be missed in our little corner of the universe  Condolences to his family and friends.

Mike


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 30, 2009)

This is very sad indeed, :'(

what with Malcom Stride's death earlier this week and now Jerry Howell 

I did not know either of them personally, but, non the less this is a great loss,
they will be missed by Model Engineers world wide.

my Condolences & sympathy's go out to their family's and friends


----------



## Paolo (Aug 30, 2009)

We lost a teacher!!!!Condolences to his family and friends.
Paolo


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerry was a great contributor to this hobby. I have seen him many times at the Cabin fever show. An artist is know by his works and his plans are quite popular. Condolences to the family. It is good to see that they plan on continuing his work.
Tin


----------



## cfellows (Aug 30, 2009)

Very sad indeed. His kits and plans are first rate and the models he built set the standard for all of us. He will be sorely missed.

Chuck


----------



## Lakc (Aug 30, 2009)

As I glance down I happen to have Issue 73 of SIC face down on top of my pile, whole rear cover dedicated to his work. He will be missed.. :'(


----------



## shred (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, that's sad. I only had the briefest of conversations with him around plans for his Mini-Sterling Fan (most of which went into my version), but he seemed like a good guy.


----------



## Orrin (Aug 30, 2009)

Jerry's craftsmanship, his designs, his drawings and everything about him was superb. My son and I had the pleasure of spending an evening at his home. Although we were nearly strangers, he had all the time in the world for us and treated us with dignity and respect. 

Jerry's office was immaculate and he had a shelf around the walls to display his models. He knew how to display them in in the very best way. It was like being in a jewelery story. 

My son saw him from time-to-time, afterward, at model maker meets in the Colorado Springs area and got better acquainted with Jerry. Every since, whenever I'd see Jerry he'd ask about my son. That impressed me. 

Jerry was a gentleman through and through. The best of the best. First class. This is very sad news. 

Orrin


----------



## rake60 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was taught to understand that life is a losing game.
No one gets out of the game alive.

Some losses hurt more than others.
God's Speed Jerry Howell.
Thank you for your contributions to this hobby! :bow:

Rick


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 31, 2009)

He would answer all questions to the best of his ability (which was vast) I was fortunate to discuss engines with him in person, landline and electronically.

Dam it! Seems like this hobby is running out of the old timers. They are not really appreciated in ink during their time.

Thanks Jerry,

Ray Monahan


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 31, 2009)

I have dealt with Jerry many times through out my modeling career. He always answered every question and went out of his way to provide me with helpful tips on making parts. There are few people left in this hobby that design, build and provide resources on the personal level that Jerry did. My sincere condolences to his family. 
George D. Britnell


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Sad news and a great loss to the hobby. I have built numerous of Jerry's designs and have corresponded via e-mail on several occasions as well as seeing him at Cabin Fever. I am happy the family plans to continue offering Jerry's plans as they are first rate. Godspeed Jerry, you will be sorely missed!!!

Bill


----------



## ariz (Aug 31, 2009)

I didn't know Jerry Howell, because I'm relatively new to this hobby and I don't live in the USA

but his web site was one of the first that I discovered, and immediately put in my favorites
his works are great, and I'm sure that HE was a great man too, as many of you have declared
so, this is a sad moment

condolences to the family


----------



## esteam (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a very sad news. I have bought some plans from him 5 months ago. During that time, I knew him and we mailed several times. I think he was a real gentleman. As they say in my religion; Allah rest his soul...

Erdem


----------



## Debian (Aug 31, 2009)

Jerry, I never met him, and never wrote to him, what I just can say is that if I discovered this new marvelous hobby I just have to thanks him, if about one year ago I found his home page and pictures of his greatest engines surfing the web. Everythings for me started when I first saw a picture of the Howell's V Four. I can't use a lathe or a mill but, for sure, I can say that He really was a great designer. Just a few minutes before I started my pc this evening I thought... tomorrow I'll write to Howell to start buying the plans of the Farm Boy, but then... I had to read the worst post I had ever read on this forum.
Damn, so sorry for Jerry and for all of His family.
Thanks for writing one of most intense pages of model engines world.

Jerry, riposa in pace e... grazie, anche se hai solo potuto per me essere una "musa ispiratrice"

Paolo,


----------



## Mike N (Aug 31, 2009)

Last year I purchased 2 sets of Jerry's Mizer (Hot Air) plans & hard to find parts kits. I called him & he spent alot of time helping me out, he will be greatly missed. I also bought his water pump plans & the sterling small fan plans.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the obituary and linky :

http://www.zecharbailey.com/sitemaker/sites/Zechar1/obit.cgi?user=128561Howell



> Biography
> 
> *Jerry E. Howell*
> *January 8, 1938 - August 29, 2009*
> ...


----------



## wesley (Sep 2, 2009)

Um gutted only just got some carb drawings from , lost for words , will mail family, what a loss
          wes


----------



## kevincoxshall (Feb 23, 2010)

My first engine was his vertical stirling with twin flywheels. Its sat in my lounge on the shelf. I sent him cash for the plans as I'm in the uk. He was fantastically helpful throughout the build. 
A big thank you from me Jerry.
God bless


----------

